# 2002 New Beetle - Replace Cooling Fan Assembly?



## tscouton (Mar 25, 2009)

My drivers side (larger radiator) fan went out today. I am looking at buying the part and doing the job myself. Has anyone done this before? Just wanted to see if it would be worth DIY or to bring it in to the dealership. Any suggestions or tips would be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle - Replace Cooling Fan Assembly? (tscouton)*

I don't imagine it'll be that difficult, just have to remove a few clamps, and some screws. You can get the parts pretty much anywhere for it, but if you can find one, get one that moves more CFM's


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle - Replace Cooling Fan Assembly? (tscouton)*

Coolant fan testing link, for those who might need it:
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/5...5.pdf
VW has updated fans which are more robust if you buy new. You may not have to replace them though, many are repairable:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=242702
(TDIclub link, TDI's and gassers use same fans)
As for getting the fans out...
Get the car on ramps or jackstands.
Tools - just need a 30 torx, with various combinations of length for the driver. 
The fans are held in with 3 torx and the fan mount is held in with 4 torx. 
You can get the fans out with the fan mounting plate still in place, but I think it is easier to do with it unbolted. It is easiest to remove the fan mounting plate bolts, and slide the fan mounting plate up and down to assist in fan replacement.
It takes two people to do it efficiently, you have to work from the top and bottom, removing the fans from the bottom side. One guy down and one guy up, that way the guy not turning the tool could stick a finger on the end of the wrench and hold it in place. Your biggest hindrance is the lower rad. hose.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

My fiance replaced it on mine a few years ago. Bently says to remove the front bumper...got it done without it.
A few screws and clamps and some careful wiggling, you can get it out of the top. Took 30 minutes. I got my fan on germanautoparts.com for $134. The dealer wanted $300 in labor and $350 for the fan itself. Not worth it at all.


----------



## tscouton (Mar 25, 2009)

Replaced it friday. Ya, there is no reason to take off he bumper. 4 screws, 1 clamp and a little work getting the new one in. I am new to this and it took me about an hour. Thanks for all the info!!


----------

